# 67 Cub Cadet 122 modified



## yellowcub

Hi All, meet my 122. She has been modified with a front end loader. Quite a worker, mover. I have since placed a rear counter balance made with cement to help keep things in balance. I have replaced lots of parts on her. Enjoy the pictures...



http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/donwjr/CUBCADET1.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/donwjr/CUBCADET2.jpg


----------



## Live Oak

VERY kewl! Ingenious fabricating electrical linear actuators aka antenna dish actuators. How much will she pick up? REAL nice job on the paint and finish! The dual rear tires really set the package off great. You do VERY nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## yellowcub

Hi Chief, she can lift well more than the machine itself can handle. I lifted about 300 lbs clear of the ground and moved the load from here to there. I have moved 500+ lbs across the ground with no problem. The actuators are a real success. They are rated to lift 1500lbs each. Very strong little machine. Like I said earlier. She is a little machine, but she doesen't know it!!! Later...


----------



## fonman_4859

what length actuators are you using on your loader, and what are the model #'s? thanks


----------



## fonman_4859

forgot to ask you if you had plans for the loader or not.


----------

